# Visual Kei



## Open_wound_ (Oct 29, 2009)

Previous note: If the admins do consider that this thread is spam, please feel free to remove it ^^;

So yeah, I just wanted to know if there are people here who likes (or even loves) the visual kei scene. If you do, say which of these bands you like and why ^^

I think that visual kei and furry can make a very good combination, so here is my list of favs:

1- Dir en Grey (best band ever)
2- Distraught overlord
3- The GazettE
4- Kagerou

I love visual kei and I want to have my own visual band and tour worldwide. I think itÂ´s the highest form of music since it combines elements from pop, japanese pop, traditional and new rock, progresive rock, progresive metal, deathcore, death metal, thrash metal, black metal, heavy metal, modern jazz and pop-balades all in a single genre. Even when most of people donÂ´t consider it a single genre, I do because every visual kei band have more or less the same formule and the only diference is how heavy they play and the lyrics.

Yeah, lyrics, thatÂ´s the other reason. Most of visual kei bands do like to do very emotional lyrics and I think it is very important because most musicians do only write words withouth meaning and put music to them... but the visual kei bands do really want to put their deep feelings onto it.

So if any furry here also weeps, jumps and screams with visual kei, let me know U ^^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

i think it is pretty cool but ive only ever listened to dir en grey


but yeah i am totally obsessed with japanese bands


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 29, 2009)

Seach at youtube the pvÂ´s of "Silly disco God", "Cassis" and "Hyenna" from The GazettE, probably you will like them ^^

99% of visual kei bands are japanese (the other 1% are from China, USA and Mexico)


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 29, 2009)

ALI PROJECT.

Is what I have to contribute to this thread.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 29, 2009)

Scarborough said:


> ALI PROJECT..



Ali Project is all kinds of great.

I spent way too much money to go through the effort of buying basically all of Dir en grey's albums over the years. 

I don't think that they're visual kei, but I've been listening to tons of Abingdon Boys School lately. Vintage Aliene Ma'riage and DuÃ© le Quartz usually gets some sort of rotation out of me every once in a while as well. 

To be fair I don't know enough about the "genre" but what little I've heard has been pretty enjoyable.

The fanbase kills me, though. It seems to consist mostly of women who care more about the bandmembers' hairstyles more than the music.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

The only Japanese bands from my library that I can recall right now are Mouse on the Keys, Kadenzza, and Gonin-Ish. Oh well.



> I love visual kei and I want to have my own visual band and tour worldwide. *I think itÂ´s the highest form of music* since it combines elements from pop, japanese pop, traditional and new rock, progresive rock, progresive metal, deathcore, death metal, thrash metal, black metal, heavy metal, modern jazz and pop-balades all in a single genre. Even when most of people donÂ´t consider it a single genre, I do because *every visual kei band have more or less the same formule* and *the only diference is how heavy they play and the lyrics*.



Does not compute.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Ali Project is all kinds of great.
> 
> I spent way too much money to go through the effort of buying basically all of Dir en grey's albums over the years.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, their fanbase are just a bunch of assholes who dream everynight to have sex with Kyo or Die or Toshiya. However, some of them (like me) are with Dir en grey because of their very very very deep and emotional lyrics, and so for their extremely emotional performances. Just read the lyrics of "Mushi" or "Glass skin" or "Mr Newsman" or "Lie buried with a vengeance" oh my god, those are really philosophical and poetical texts done by the mastermind and talent of Kyo, most of them critique to society. "I had seen enough of the dreams of mankindÂ´s heart that growls cruelly as it is devoured by itÂ´s own loneliness" (a fragment from the song "Conceived sorrow")

And... about visual kei... most of them are more or less like Diru, but none of them are as good. Search in youtube the english translated and subbed version of the song "Carry Dawn" of Distraught overlord, or the subbed version of the song "Hyenna" by The gazettE

(BTW, I know that U like noise music, look for Anal Cunt!)


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> (BTW, I know that U like noise music, look for Anal Cunt!)



Anal Cunt is not noise music, it's grindcore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Anal Cunt is not noise music, it's grindcore.



already covered that in my noise thread aden


dont be too hard on her 


shes adorable :3


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Anal Cunt is not noise music, it's grindcore.


 
Their latest albums "You are Gay" or "I like it when you die", "It just gets worse" and "Defenders of the hate" are grindcore (I agree with you)

BUT

"The 46 song demo" and "The 88 song ep" and "The 5643 song ep" and "Another EP" and "Everyone should be killed" and "Top 40 hits" are true and absolute noise 

Anyway, this topic is about visual kei!


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww, thank you Load_Blown

And yes, as I said in another thread the best 3 albums ever made in musicÂ´s history are "Withering to death", "The marrow of a bone" and "Uroboros" by my beloved Dir en Grey.

If you want to weep as you realise the lack of sensibility in mankind, listen the first one.
If you want to shout to all the whole mankind itÂ´s cruelty and hipocrisy, listen the second one.
If you want to search your inner will and be one with the planet earth, listen to the last one.

Dir en Grey is visual kei still, the only diference is thay they donÂ´t wear the usual visual kei costumes and they preffer to be less ornamented actually.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 30, 2009)

*Kisou* gets regular rotation by me more than anything else they've done in the last few years. They've not been nearly as experimental since then. *Uroboros* is a step in the right direction, but the overcompressed sound of the CD makes it really, really hard to listen to. The mix is totally saturated to the point where I just feel nauseous listening to it sometimes. 

I've got new, better speakers now so who knows. Maybe I'll spin it later this weekend.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, Kisou was very good, on it it begun the trancision from being a normal visual kei band to become the best visual kei band. The version of Mushi on that album... I donÂ´t like it, but if you see that song as played on the Blitz 5 days DVD... Kyo starts crying while singing it :3 The same happens with Embyro...

"My sweet, mother,my heart is about to tear apart from the laughs..."

I love Jessica, 24 cilinders, Filth and The terrible pleasures of Keloid Milk.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 30, 2009)

I sort of dig Versailles. They count, right?

I don't know much about the scene. I usually stick to Japanoise.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, versailles count, but sadly they have a very european sound and very european lyrics v..v

Just DonÂ´t call japanese hardcore "japcore" ^^ (only one guy here will laugh with the hidden joke)


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> *Kisou* gets regular rotation by me more than anything else they've done in the last few years. They've not been nearly as experimental since then. *Uroboros* is a step in the right direction, but the overcompressed sound of the CD makes it really, really hard to listen to. The mix is totally saturated to the point where I just feel nauseous listening to it sometimes.
> 
> I've got new, better speakers now so who knows. Maybe I'll spin it later this weekend.


 
Oh, come on dear, you speak like those guys who like the minimalistic music. I love when the sound get saturated because is like an explosion of emotions that are too close one to other. That dense atmosphere is what makes ouroboros a very very very progresive piece.


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Oh, come on dear, you speak like those guys who like the minimalistic music. I love when the sound get saturated because is like an explosion of emotions that are too close one to other. That dense atmosphere is what makes ouroboros a very very very progresive piece.



Sooo basically compressed to all hell. You damn kids. Slapping a 10:1 compressor on the master track does not make something "progressive".


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> Sooo basically compressed to all hell. You damn kids. Slapping a 10:1 compressor on the master track does not make something "progressive".



Hahahaha.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> Sooo basically compressed to all hell. You damn kids. Slapping a 10:1 compressor on the master track does not make something "progressive".


 
I wasnÂ´t speaking about that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

[is oblivious to the topic]


....wha?


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 31, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Oh, come on dear, you speak like those guys who like the minimalistic music. I love when the sound get saturated because is like an explosion of emotions that are too close one to other. That dense atmosphere is what makes ouroboros a very very very progresive piece.




I do like minimalistic music.

But I also like music that's well-produced so that every part is allowed to speak on its own. The mix on that album is muddy, muddy, muddy. 

It's not a bad album. The SOUND is just really bad.

edit: See: *Death Magnetic*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 31, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Just DonÂ´t call japanese hardcore "japcore" ^^ (only one guy here will laugh with the hidden joke)



lollin @ dis 


i wrote that on one kids white board and it got erased


edit: i too hate the loudness war going on

its why i cant listen to arctic monkeys (besides the fact that they arent very good)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 31, 2009)

Uh I don't know anything about Japanese hardcore.

Die!! Die!! Color!! is described as digital hardcore, so maybe? In any case they're fun as hell to listen to.


----------



## wolfsymphony (Oct 31, 2009)

I was into VK and J-indies for the_ looongest_ time, but I'm over it now.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

wolfsymphony said:


> I was into VK and J-indies for the_ looongest_ time, but I'm over it now.


 Awwww, really? Then I supose that you must know Kagerou and the lovable voice of Daisuke ^^


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I do like minimalistic music.
> 
> But I also like music that's well-produced so that every part is allowed to speak on its own. The mix on that album is muddy, muddy, muddy.
> 
> ...


 
But I love that! I hate when the record studios alterate the original music in order to do it more commercial. I want the records to be a bit dirty to show musicÂ´s nature and feel it as if it were being played just in front of you. I just hate when the producers move here and there the records to make them more commercial to the vulgar ears of mayority.


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> But I love that! I hate when the record studios alterate the original music in order to do it more commercial. I want the records to be a bit dirty to show musicÂ´s nature and feel it as if it were being played just in front of you. I just hate when the producers move here and there the records to make them more commercial to the vulgar ears of mayority.




Errr what the FUCK are you on about?  They ALTERED the music to make it more commercial.  Read up on the loudness wars.  Death Magnetic was mastered SHITTY SHITTY SHITTY.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> I want the records to be a bit dirty to show musicÂ´s nature and feel it as if it were being played just in front of you.



Your ears don't clip.



Open_wound_ said:


> But I love that! I hate when the record studios alterate the original music in order to do it more commercial.



Hint: THAT'S WHAT THEY'RE DOING WHEN THEY COMPRESS IT LIKE THAT. They try to be the loudest they can so it will stand out. Give any commercial pop-loving kid a listening test, and they will ALWAYS say that the louder record sounds better because they don't realize how much it's actually destroying the music. These people are the "vulgar ears of the mayority (lolspelling)". Record companies take advantage of this fact entirely too much.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 1, 2009)

I give up, man.

MAN, do I ever give up. 

:<

fake edit: SO HOW'S ABOUT THAT HOLE IN THE ATMOSPHERE!?


----------



## Takun (Nov 1, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I give up, man.
> 
> MAN, do I ever give up.
> 
> ...




About as big as the clips in Death Magnetic.  Oh ho hooooooo.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Errr what the FUCK are you on about? They ALTERED the music to make it more commercial. Read up on the loudness wars. Death Magnetic was mastered SHITTY SHITTY SHITTY.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war


 
What?!?!?!

Tell me, since when doing long songs is commercial?
Since when is commercial to constantly change music style?
Since when is commercial to have such poetic lyrics?
Since when is commercial to be so progresive?

Listen Ouroboros more!


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Your ears don't clip.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: THAT'S WHAT THEY'RE DOING WHEN THEY COMPRESS IT LIKE THAT. They try to be the loudest they can so it will stand out. Give any commercial pop-loving kid a listening test, and they will ALWAYS say that the louder record sounds better because they don't realize how much it's actually destroying the music. These people are the "vulgar ears of the mayority (lolspelling)". Record companies take advantage of this fact entirely too much.


 
ThatÂ´s absurd. Have you ever listened raw black metal records? Those guys do really do what you say (which I also donÂ´t consider comercial). IÂ´m studying psicology and I can tell you that people preffer the normal low balanced and light equalization in music than the loud one.


----------



## Takun (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> What?!?!?!
> 
> Tell me, since when doing long songs is commercial?
> Since when is commercial to constantly change music style?
> ...





Open_wound_ said:


> ThatÂ´s absurd. Have you ever listened raw black metal records? Those guys do really do what you say (which I also donÂ´t consider comercial). IÂ´m studying psicology and I can tell you that people preffer the normal low balanced and light equalization in music than the loud one.



Psychology* 

We're talking Death Magnetic and clipping music.  It sounds terrible.  It isn't raw.  It isn't "emotional."  It's terrible sound and I like lo-fi.

Yes I've listened to black metal as has Aden.  And the push now is to master music as fucking LOUD as possible.  There is no dynamics anymore.

What year are you in Psychology? I was majoring in it at one time.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> ThatÂ´s absurd. Have you ever listened raw black metal records? Those guys do really do what you say (which I also donÂ´t consider comercial).



No, they're just lo-fi. Big difference. Have you ever looked at a waveform in your life?



> IÂ´m studying psicology and I can tell you that people preffer the normal low balanced and light equalization in music than the loud one.



Cite a study that you've reviewed. All of the listening tests I've given to people (yes, I'm weird, shut up) show the opposite. Of course, these weren't professional tests.

\So is "psicology" the study of air pressure units?
\\Learn to spell your own major goddamn.



Open_wound_ said:


> What?!?!?!
> 
> Tell me, since when doing long songs is commercial?
> Since when is commercial to constantly change music style?
> ...



We're not arguing that their music is commercial, we're arguing that their shitty mixing/mastering is.

And man, you need to broaden your tastes if you think Dir En Grey is the end-all of progressive-style metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 1, 2009)

jeez

leave her alone guys


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> jeez
> 
> leave her alone guys



we're so meen


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 1, 2009)

so its a bad mix apparently



whats the matter if she likes it


you guys are dicks


----------



## Takun (Nov 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> so its a bad mix apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have shown us the error of our ways.  Now lets all listen to the new Nickelback single and hold hands.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You have shown us the error of our ways.  Now lets all listen to the new Nickelback single and hold hands.



I'm gonna go make a song to celebrate

Its waveform will look like a brick


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 1, 2009)

shut up!!!!


lets talk about the gazette


those songs you recommended were good o_w_


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Aden: Is that you want to proove that you are very man by pathetically trying to annoy a woman? I know a lot about my career since I like to do my own investigations besides what they let us in the university, but IÂ´m not of these persons (like you) who like to show that to the other people in order to raise their ego (yep, indeed the correct word is not ego, but I donÂ´t want to explain it in order to seem inteligent to others because I donÂ´t want to ^^). Anyway, about my beloved Dir en grey, I preffer them because they are the only band I know that really plays music from the bottom of their hearts. So if it is bad mixed, I now love them even more because I know that they donÂ´t do commercial music for void people like you.

Load_blown: The gazettE is an interesting formula... their music is always sad like Dir en Grey does but instead having a sad and emotional touch, they instead play as if they were happy, like an irony to themselves.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

So, listening to the GazettE is like being happy and sad at the same time. I usually hear them on the day because their not so sad and not so happy rythm and lyrics makes everything be just grey and almost bearable.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Aden: Is that you want to proove that you are very man by pathetically trying to annoy a woman?



Yup, you caught me. It's all about gender, and I'm so very insecure about my faggy manhood.



> Anyway, about my beloved Dir en grey, I preffer them because* they are the only band I know that really plays music from the bottom of their hearts*. So if it is bad mixed, I now love them even more because I know that they donÂ´t do commercial music for void people like you.



And everyone here knows I loooove that commercial mainstream music. 

But all sarcasm aside, if they are the _only band you know_ that plays music from their hearts, seriously, expand your tastes.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Yup, you caught me. It's all about gender, and I'm so very insecure about my faggy manhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1- Even whet it "is a sarcasm" you said it very well and I donÂ´t doubt that you are full of frustrations, sorry for not knowing them particulary ^^
2- Tastes? This is not about tastes, this is about passion.
3- This is my musical story:
1990-2001- Nothing maybe some soundtracks
2001-2003 - Academic music, principally clasic and contemporary.
2003-2004- "New age", some jazz
2004-2006- Progresive rock, progresive metal and some death metal.
2006 (later) - 2007- Death metal
2007-2008- Black metal
2009 (early) - Brutal death metal and grindcore
2009 (from may to here) - Visual kei


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 1, 2009)

I still give up, guys. 

I am not posting in this thread.

This here is not a post.

:3


----------



## wolfsymphony (Nov 1, 2009)

Open_wound_ said:


> Awwww, really? Then I supose that you must know Kagerou and the lovable voice of Daisuke ^^


Ahh Kagerou.. one of the greatest bands. Ofcourse I know them, who doesn't? ;]


----------



## Open_wound_ (Nov 1, 2009)

wolfsymphony said:


> Ahh Kagerou.. one of the greatest bands. Ofcourse I know them, who doesn't? ;]


 
The first time I saw them I saw the video of Sayonaza Zebuutsu and I tought "what is this crap? sounds like happy punk, but in japanese". However, a friend showed me the lyrics of that song and then I begun to appreciate them. I love the lyrics, Kagerou were almost as good as Dir en Grey. But, besides the lyrics, his voice!!! Daisuke got an incredible voice, and he plays with the great quantity of sounds that he can make with it, since melodical to even incredible screams. Other thing that I love from them is the music... they are like Diru, you canÂ´t say exactly what are they doing, so you just categorize them as visual kei. They sound like hard rock, but with hardcore, but with japanese pop, but with a touch of grounge in a progresive manner... argh, they are so impressive, my skin becomes cold and my heart explodes when I listen to them!!!!!

I got Kagerou, Guroshoku and Kurohata ^^


----------



## Qoph (Nov 2, 2009)

Stop attacking each other please... just for future reference.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a fan of dir en gray. But i like some bands from that glorious island. Some goodens'

Boris-stoner/sludge/doom/punk/grunge/drone(such a huge library of music from these motherfuckers)

Mono-Post rock

Melt Banana- Avant garde metal(via mr bungle)

LITE-Post rock, fusion, math rock

Sigh-Black metal, Symphonic death metal, Psychedelic

Acid Mothers Temple-Psychedelic, Rock, Stoner etc...

Boredoms-Noise, psychedelic, WTF


----------



## Remy (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm surprised noone has mentioned *MALICE MIZEER*! (I have love for all three vocalists, but Tetsu was kinna scary.) Which was the band that kicked off my VK love, then they disbanded, and I followed Gackt, Mana and Kozi into their solo projects. Don't hear much from Mana or Kozi now, they still alive and kickin'?

The GazettE is good too, AGONY is a funny freaking song if you look up the misheard lyrics on YT. Cassis is -lovely-

Dir en grey: Ain't Afraid To Die, Embyro, GLASS SKIN. <3

Ayabie has a few good songs as well.


----------



## Jen (Nov 5, 2009)

_AHAHAHA Mana? That guy scares me when he doesn't have make up on. I'd hate to run into him after a shoot. Gackt-sama is scary too, but only when he's unamused by something. I really appreciate Visual Kei, especially the theatrical involvement of old clothing styles. Plus the guys wear make up, which is refreshing in a non metro sexual way. But I myself love Jpop, so sue me. At least I'm honest. I love cute things, but the bad boy thing / fairy tale prince kind of looking guys who are involved in Visual Kei make my heart race. _


----------



## Aden (Nov 5, 2009)

Jen said:


> _AHAHAHA Mana? That guy scares me when he doesn't have make up on. I'd hate to run into him after a shoot. Gackt-sama is scary too, but only when he's unamused by something. I really appreciate Visual Kei, especially the theatrical involvement of old clothing styles. Plus the guys wear make up, which is refreshing in a non metro sexual way. But I myself love Jpop, so sue me. At least I'm honest. I love cute things, but the bad boy thing / fairy tale prince kind of looking guys who are involved in Visual Kei make my heart race. _



Yeah I listen to music for the music

so that's cool


----------



## Jen (Nov 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> Yeah I listen to music for the music
> 
> so that's cool



Aww very cute a fennec fox person! I desperately want a pair of them when I get older. Sorry for being off topic, but they are extremely adorable. They have a cute happy noise. In any case, thanks I think. lol.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 17, 2009)

Jen said:


> Aww very cute a fennec fox person! I desperately want a pair of them when I get older. Sorry for being off topic, but they are extremely adorable. They have a cute happy noise. In any case, thanks I think. lol.



lulz


----------



## Qoph (Nov 18, 2009)

Back on topic, please...


----------

